# [SOLVED] Trying to connect laptop to wireless connection



## mickfb (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking for some advice from anyone.I have a Medion Akoya E5211 laptop.Using a wireless connection.I had a hoax virus (antimalware) which was messing things up.Wasn't possible to do a 'system restore',so i did a complete restore back to factory settings.I used the discs supplied with the laptop.Then re-installed Windows Vista home premium.All went well.When i try to connect to the internet using my wireless connection,the laptop cannot find the connection! I get a message box saying 'my computer does not have a wireless network adapter installed or configured'.I have looked in the 'manager' section and there is nothing showing.(shows - in check box not a +).As the laptop was able to connect before i did the restore,have the drivers for the connection been deleted in the restore? I am on another laptop at the moment and have seen sites that offer free downloads of drivers but cannot download them on the Medion as i can't connect to the internet.Can i download onto a disc then use the disc in the Medion? Please can you help,and describe in simple step by step terms how i might solve this.Thanks.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Trying to connect laptop to wireless connection*

Yes, they will download to one comp and then can be copied and reloaded into another, then executed/unpacked.

http://www.medion.com/gb/service/download/driver.php?highmain=3&highsub=1

You are looking for 802.11b/g/draft n drivers.


----------



## mickfb (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Trying to connect laptop to wireless connection*

Thanks CCT, i looked on the Medion website that you gave,but the list of drivers didn't bear any resemblance to the driver you said to look for.I downloaded two drivers.....one was a network one the other was a wlan.I really don't know what i am doing but got them on a memory stick and put them on the Medion laptop but nothing has changed.Still get the message that network adaptors are not installed or configured.I have no idea what to do now other than to take it to a computer shop.Do you have any advice? Thanks, Mick.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Trying to connect laptop to wireless connection*

You are the one with the Medion MSN # (don't post it or send it to me).

That is the wireless that a site I looked at said you have.

It may have been wrong. When I enter Akoya E5211 ijn their Search I get nothing.

EDIT: OK, looking under notebo0oks finds the E5211, BUT there are several. Again, you need to use the MSN #.


----------



## mickfb (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Trying to connect laptop to wireless connection*

Finally got the laptop sorted.I decided to repeat the 'return to factory settings' option.I used one of the two discs that came with the laptop.It did the restore again.I thought i would then need to put in the scond disc to reload Windows,but before i could put it in the tray for some reason Windows was being installed!! So i waited till it was finished and found the network adapters were there,and connection was restored!! Job done.Thanks for the time and help i received with my problem.


----------

